# mouse rejection, mouse heartbreak. mouse consent?



## snailnose (Jul 8, 2009)

I have a large (read: fat) spotted mouse, and my girlfriend has a female. They get along okay, until the mating begins. Every time the male mouse prods at her with his nose or tries to mate with her, she squeals and sprints away.

male mouse is probably a year or older
female is say, oh, two months old.

how do i coerce her into mating

on a separate issue, if anyone knows how to solve this same problem for humans, let me know. girlfriend squeals wake up the neighbors


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Mod note: Please post an introduction in the appropriate section of the forum as this is a forum rule.

Your doe is too young at 8 weeks old. You need to leave her until she's 12 weeks old before attempting to breed her - separate her from the buck for another month before you try again. As for the sniffing and squeaking, it's normal. Unfortunately she's probably already pregnant at too young an age - keep a good eye on her and feed her well.


----------



## snailnose (Jul 8, 2009)

Thank you. 

Poor female mouse. Now that she's pregnant (maybe?) what should I look out for?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

At two weeks of pregnancy she will rapidly increase in size. She will need her food supplemented from now until the babies are weaned. Try http://www.fancymice.info for information on breeding as well as other websites and ask if you have any specific questions after all that.


----------

